# What to feed a pregnant cat?



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

What should I feed a pregnant cat? I am a little worried because when she first arrived to our house she has a miscarriege and all of her kitties where born early (3) all were already dead. She was really skinny and now that we have her she is in good weight. I just want her kittins to be born in good health and she is well feed. Any suggestions will be appreciated....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This article should help...

http://cats.about.com/od/reproduction/a ... t_care.htm


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If you feed dryfood, choose a hight quality kitten food (please stay away from Royal Canin Queen and Kitten, these foods have caused severe problems in Australia and some problems in Sweden).

If you feed canned food, you probably won't have to change food IF you already feed a high quality food.


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

I went to the store today and bought a bag of dry Iams for kittens. Is it ok to feed her wet friskies in pouches?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Sowilu said:


> I went to the store today and bought a bag of dry Iams for kittens. Is it ok to feed her wet friskies in pouches?


That'll be OK.


----------



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

I know this is late.. but I would feed a better wet food.. friskies is not a quality food at all.. here are some excellent quality wet foods

natural balance
merrick
felidae
solid gold
Innova
even Nutros is better than friskies... look for NO byproducts and corn fillers, most of the better quality canned foods have real meat broth vs. water suffiecient for processing..
good luck with your up coming litter


----------

